# Production music/Instrumental pop



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello,

Am I the only one who likes those uplifting, short tunes? 


























Best regards, Dr


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I cut music for Ren & Stimpy. We had quite a large library of cues to call on. I still have my computer with the entire music library on it. Lots of great stuff. Most of our libraries were British though. Your cues appear to be German.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

DrKilroy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Am I the only one who likes those uplifting, short tunes?


Possibly. I don't like them.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

bigshot said:


> I cut music for Ren & Stimpy. We had quite a large library of cues to call on. I still have my computer with the entire music library on it. Lots of great stuff. Most of our libraries were British though. Your cues appear to be German.


Somehow I like pieces by German composers, mainly Heinz Kiessling and Werner Tautz.



MacLeod said:


> Possibly. I don't like them.


Perhaps. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I like them, so you're not the only one


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice to hear this.  

This kind of pieces is mainly known from Ren and Stimpy show; however, mainly British tunes were used. I prefer German ones and they were popularised more recently by "It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia" show. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

i like light music like this, it reminds a bit of composers like Leroy Anderson


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't like necroposting, but this avoids making an all out new topic. I've actually been digging really deep into production music and light music, and I have really fallen in love with the music. In fact I'm glad to see that others here appreciate these artists.






Charlie Steinmann is one that I sort of fell in love with probably from way back in the early Adult Swim days. I've tried to look up the history of these artists, and it's really murky. Of course that is to be expected, as many of these people weren't supposed to be in the forefront.

You can read up on Gerhard Narholz, as he is still alive, and probably the most prominent of the production artists. I'd like to possibly learn more about these people.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I love this thread! Some of the music reminds me of the stuff David Rose produced, _Gay Spirits_ comes to mind.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

^My favorite of his is Holiday For Strings. I've stumbled on a lot of that music through Ultra Lounge collections. Great stuff, not all of it is, but almost all of it is.


----------

